# Reverend Brother John Marrant & Birchtown, Nova Scotia



## Squire Bentley (Mar 12, 2015)

Address to the Phylaxis Convention March 6th in Ontario, California

http://freemasoninformation.com/2015/03/reverend-brother-john-marrant-birchtown-nova-scotia/


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 19, 2015)

Excellent!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

